# Microsoft To Start Shipping Windows 7 In September 2009



## soumya (Feb 27, 2009)

*images.macnn.com/esta/content/0902/windows7-pdc2.jpg

Microsoft could have Windows 7 on shipping PCs by September, Compal president Ray Chen said today at an investor's conference. The PC contractor executive understands from plans that the software should be available in either late September or early October. The news would corroborate word of an April release candidate that would let Microsoft finish, manufacture and deliver Windows 7 well ahead of the holidays.

Compal builds systems on behalf of Acer, HP and other major PC makers.

Amelia Agrawal, a spokeswoman for Microsoft, maintains the official company position that Windows 7 will be available within three years of when Vista shipped. However, the company's upgrade program plans and other leaks have increasingly suggested that the public goal, which would put the release in early 2010, is deliberately conservative and meant to avoid embarrassment in the event of an unexpected delay. Microsoft has acknowledged a shortened development track that includes just one public beta and one readily available release candidate before the ship date.

While Windows 7 itself has proven stable in testing, the company is believed under significant pressure to release it this year. One of the first significant declines in Windows revenue surfaced in Microsoft's most recent financial quarter as continued hesitation over Vista as well as a preference for Windows XP in netbooks have both hurt the company's core business. Windows 7 improves both performance and user interface elements, and is explicitly designed to run more smoothly on netbook-level hardware.

Source


----------



## utsav (Feb 27, 2009)

thats pretty quick.nice 2 knw dat.


----------



## mavihs (Feb 27, 2009)

+1
looking forward 2 its release!!!!


----------



## desiibond (Feb 27, 2009)

that is great news. Can't wait to get hold on the Win7 pack


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Feb 27, 2009)

Hope it doesnt suck like vista


----------



## infra_red_dude (Feb 27, 2009)

^^^ At least at beta stage it doesn't


----------



## desiibond (Feb 27, 2009)

Check the Pre-Beta dude. It rocks!!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 27, 2009)

Great. When will it hit OEMs ?

BTW, this time, the best edition (for a gamer) , Home Basic, will be emerging markets exclusive but lacks multitouch. I hope it comes in 3K retail like vista basic


----------



## abhinav_bipnesh (Feb 27, 2009)

look good
so waiting for a hand on this release


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Feb 27, 2009)

Why haven't MS tweaked the visuals like Aero around this time in Windows 7 ???


----------



## desiibond (Feb 27, 2009)

^^ Are you kidding??

Aero is made smoother and less GPU/CPU intensive
New superbar
support for DX10.1 
Preview Desktop
drag-to-align

And there are many more modifications to Aero interface.

To be precise, Aero and Driver packs were where MS concentrated most.


----------



## utsav (Feb 27, 2009)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Hope it doesnt suck like vista



Oh common. Vista doesnt sucks. Its very stable and fast atleast on my system. I agree it needs high resources sometimes but not that much too. Hardware is dirt cheap now compared to when vista was launched and now every1 can easily afford 4GB RAM.


----------



## aura (Feb 27, 2009)

utsav I do agree with you that hardware is very cheap now a days but still if you take into consideration of a fact that now laptops are selling more than desktops globally.

And most of these laptops "cannot" run Vista Aero properly due to graphics card or dedicated graphics memory constraints as you probably will agree that most of the laptops don't come with a graphics card, and the ones with graphics card installed are not affordable to common man.

Hence, in such cases people prefer XP over Vista even on a new system. SO until and unless Windows 7 can run smoothly on "NetBooks" microsoft might see their Vista debacle history repeating.


----------



## Coool (Feb 27, 2009)

Great.....Countdown started.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 27, 2009)

Can you please stop fighting over Vista. In few months it's going to be history, so please stop fighting. This thread is about win7 and talk if you have something to say about win7.


----------



## hostoco (Feb 27, 2009)

Great news... do you have any idea about the pricing ? whats the minimum system requirements or would it requires huge RAM like VISTA


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Feb 27, 2009)

Windows 7 is a blunder, in my opinion. Its being launched oonly about three years after Vista, it hasn't got a cool name, it's taskbar looks idiotic etc. Thuogh this reply is biased due to the fact that the typer is only just getting used to Vista.


----------



## saqib_khan (Feb 27, 2009)

^^i don't think pricing is declared yet.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 27, 2009)

@@alexanderthegreat

Windows 3.1: 1992
Windows 95: 1995
Windows 98: 1998
Windows XP: 2001
Windows Vista: 2007
Window 7: 2009 (expected)

Understood???

The taskbar that you think looks idiotic is extremely helpful when compared to the earlier ones. Anyways, criticism is welcome


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Feb 27, 2009)

^^Looks like you didn't get the joke. I should use sarcasm tags. Anyway, I'm one of the boring ones who explains the jokes to a crowd that didn't understand it. So, I meant that I am expecting another late release. Anyway, lets see what they make out of the new "professional" name. I still say the name Windows Vienna or black comb sounds ten times better than Windows 7


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 27, 2009)

Good.
I dont know about others but the fact that it is releasing so early makes me very positive about the release.


----------



## desiibond (Feb 27, 2009)

alexanderthegreat said:


> ^^Looks like you didn't get the joke. I should use sarcasm tags. Anyway, I'm one of the boring ones who explains the jokes to a crowd that didn't understand it. So, I meant that I am expecting another late release. Anyway, lets see what they make out of the new "professional" name. I still say the name Windows Vienna or black comb sounds ten times better than Windows 7



aah. Gotcha. You should mention that it was sarcasm


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Feb 27, 2009)

One thing bothers me is that Vista users must be feeling cheated. Those guys spent 5K to tens of thousands of rupees and after release of Win 7 would be probably neglected. They should have Offered Win 7 as a free upgrade to Vista Users.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 27, 2009)

hope it does have a good pricing policy, waiting to put my hands on, hope it works on old hardware.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for update..........
windows 7 beta is rocking...... Its much better than XP



Liverpool_fan said:


> One thing bothers me is that Vista users must be feeling cheated. Those guys spent 5K to tens of thousands of rupees and after release of Win 7 would be probably neglected. They should have Offered Win 7 as a free upgrade to Vista Users.


Upgrade from Vista to windows 7 won't be free.. but yes at very less price 
cheers .....


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Feb 27, 2009)

Looking forward to its release.
Can't Wait


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Feb 27, 2009)

That surely spells the end for Vista.

And I reckon Win7 will be Microsoft's most successful OS yet. A bit like how good XP sold after the ME debacle.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 27, 2009)

MS most successful OS was Windows 3.1 !!!
If not for Windows 3.1 !! May be Microsoft would be dead already.


----------



## shady_inc (Feb 27, 2009)

If beta reviews are anything to go by, then this will be the MS OS I am definitely looking forward to.I am still using XP [gave Vista 2 chances, but disappointed me on both occassions.].Let's see how Win7 affects XP's usage share..


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Feb 27, 2009)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> MS most successful OS was Windows 3.1 !!!
> If not for Windows 3.1 !! May be Microsoft would be dead already.



I think it was DOS.


----------



## mavihs (Feb 28, 2009)

wow....every1 looks so excited about the release of Win7!!! 
@alexanderthegreat
u should hav used d sarcasm tags!!!!

just hope d pricing is good......though that wont matter 2 me, i will be getting it same as i got d other OS's!!!


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 28, 2009)

From Sept 2009, Vista would be History!

Cheers for Win7


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 28, 2009)

I can smell people suddenly speaking against vista. I always said vista sucked & now they are realising. :sarcastic:

Anyways good luck for MS WIN 7, I won't require you.


----------



## Faun (Feb 28, 2009)

^^lol VISTA sucked balls, some knew it and some defended it even after realizing (when you put money into something it's really hard to accept the truth).

Anyway Win 7 is itself a proof.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 28, 2009)

ichi said:


> ^^lol VISTA sucked balls, some knew it and some defended it even after realizing (when you put money into something it's really hard to accept the truth).



That explains all the Macboys


----------



## WTF BC (Feb 28, 2009)

Hm Nice. Stop Buying Vista from today.


----------



## hittheswitch (Feb 28, 2009)

The OS brings in a lot of hope. I have tried it and by far it is way better than Vista. The beta works far better than Vista.


----------



## freshseasons (Feb 28, 2009)

I hope the date is either 7 or 21 sept as both the dates corresponds to my wifes and my birthday.
  However what a gift from microsoft and should say it was well in time.


----------



## Faun (Feb 28, 2009)

^^Lol gifts are for free. Can I also give you a gift to you ? Of course I will charge a negligible amount


----------



## vamsi360 (Feb 28, 2009)

i dont understand people complaining about vista being inspired by others.......just try vista and xp on the same hardware(provided latest ones) ...notify the difference..

Vista is really great....good security, nice interface and good productivity.
My xp really dies when i keep an infected pendrive.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 6, 2009)

how much space should i allocate to windows 7 for optimal performance?


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 6, 2009)

15 GB should be enough if you do not install big software. I have mine set at 15GB. Once Windows 7 is out I will remove Vista & merge it to create a big 30 GB partition.


----------



## thewisecrab (Mar 6, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> 15 GB should be enough if you do not install big software. I have mine set at 15GB. Once Windows 7 is out I will remove Vista & merge it to create a big 30 GB partition.


I have a 13 GB partition. Should that do?


----------



## harry10 (Mar 6, 2009)

Liverpool_fan said:


> One thing bothers me is that Vista users must be feeling cheated. Those guys spent 5K to tens of thousands of rupees and after release of Win 7 would be probably neglected. They should have Offered Win 7 as a free upgrade to Vista Users.


 
You can always get the pirated cds available in India anywhere for an OS so no big deal.



gopi_vbboy said:


> Hope it doesnt suck like vista


 
And why you think so?
Particular reasons if any?



vamsi360 said:


> i dont understand people complaining about vista being inspired by others.......just try vista and xp on the same hardware(provided latest ones) ...notify the difference..
> 
> Vista is really great....good security, nice interface and good productivity.
> My xp really dies when i keep an infected pendrive.


 
True. Most people who grumble about Vista either haven't explored it completely or they do not have a good system config to run it smoothly. Vista do requires 2gb and above ram for good operational experience. 
Still choice is choice so whichever you like stay with it


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Mar 6, 2009)

WOW its gr8 news ....hoping that launched w'out any delays ..... 




utsav said:


> Oh common. Vista doesnt sucks. Its very stable and fast atleast on my system. I agree it needs high resources sometimes but not that much too. Hardware is dirt cheap now compared to when vista was launched and now every1 can easily afford 4GB RAM.



hmmm BTW ur siggy says u have 2 gig ram !!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 6, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> 15 GB should be enough if you do not install big software. I have mine set at 15GB. Once Windows 7 is out I will remove Vista & merge it to create a big 30 GB partition.



well i have to install maya,max,photoshop,after effects etc in addition to all the regular softwares.right now i have a separate partition set for installing softwares only.
1)so will 15-16gb be enough or should i keep around 20gb. 
2)also if i decide to install my softwares on the same partition as windows 7 will 30gb be enough then.the softwares partition currently takes only 10gb of space.
3)is it better to install softwares on the same partition as the OS?


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Mar 6, 2009)

With Vista, and Win 7, I would recommend to make a big partition, as large as you can and use program files directory for installing almost all of your software. The reason is simple :

You dont have to reinstall Vista (and hopefully Win 7) too often, On my Dell Inspiron, Its original install (by me, not dell) is running as fast as ever. Also, if you ever need to reinstall Vista, do this : 

a. Backup your important user profile data from Users and Program Data directory (In my case I backup my start menu too  )

b. Boot from a Linux Live CD like mint, ubuntu etc or from another installation of windows on another partition and Delete the following directories (if present):
Inetpub, Perflogs, ProgramData, Users, Windows. Rename Program Files to something else.

c. Now install windows and after installing, move all the folders that are not in the newly created Program Files folder from the old program files. Of course if you have any software creating problem, don't move that. This way, most of the program files will be there and this gives you manifold benefit. First, some installers don't copy files again if they are already in place (example, Visual Studio 6, and many others) so installations finish faster. Secondly, most small programs work without installing so you wont have to install them again. Also using program files is a default option in most software installations so you can finish setups faster with the usual clicking of Next Next Next buttons. 

In this way you'll have a clean install of Windows without any formatting etc. BUT THIS PROCESS IS NOT RECOMMENDED IF YOU ARE REINSTALLING WINDOWS BECAUSE OF VIRUS PROBLEMS. Sorry for the all caps 


One more tip is to install your games as well as multimedia files and your Documents folder on a separate partition. This way, your save games remain safe, and The OS partition defragmentation runs more effectively.

On my System with 250 GB HDD, i have a 100 GB Vista Partition, 112 GB Data Partition
with My Documents, Games, Music, Videos and Pictures on it and 16 GB+3.1 GB Linux partitions for Sabayon Linux and its SWAP. This way i have a balance 60+ GB free on both my partitions and 6 GB free on my linux parition. My System runs happily and defragmentor shows my filesystem performance as good, which i also feel myself


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 6, 2009)

sekhar_xxx said:


> 1)so will 15-16gb be enough or should i keep around 20gb.



Windows 7 needs 11 GB of harddisk space to install, after installing Windows 7 build 7048 is 7 GB in my System which includes the 2 GB hibernation file.

No matter how big is your primary partition, it is never enough if you install lots of applications. So make a separate partition if that's what you need. 



> is it better to install softwares on the same partition as the OS?



Doesn't matter where you install it & on which partition. If you have a look at the Microsoft recommended way to installation & creating an application then Microsoft recommends that programs install anywhere the user likes (by default the program files folder) but the user specific settings will go to C:\Users\Appdata.

In case you are reinstalling Windows, make sure to backup your users folder. After reinstalling just copy the old configuration files again to get the same settings & tweaks of programs back.

I have a 160 GB hard disk. Windows Vista & Windows 7 are installed on 25 GB partitions(sorry for the type previously). Rest all is a Files partition. Once I have to move to Windows 7, I will backup my files to somewhere & remove all the partitions. Then recreate a 25 GB partition for Windows 7 only & rest all for Files.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanx Gx & Krazy


----------



## x3060 (Mar 8, 2009)

i will use vlite to remove unwanted drivers , thats what i did to vista too..i dont like o.s eating up space like that.....


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Mar 8, 2009)

pretty quick i expected mid of 2010


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 8, 2009)

Oh yes, 'm ready for this. And word is, DX10.1 gfx cards will support DX11 , and DX11 won't req. hardware change.

Hope this is true.

*BTW, Win7 Release candidate duo April, 10th most probably.*


----------



## fabler (Mar 9, 2009)

lets hope that MS will be on time...he.ehe.


----------



## dfizams (Mar 14, 2009)

can,t wait for the 7


----------



## krates (Mar 14, 2009)

mmmmmm why so early ??? they launched vista in 2007 just 2 years back only ......

maybe they understood that vista sucks lolz


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Mar 15, 2009)

nice , just waiting for the stable version now


----------



## hellknight (Mar 15, 2009)

Ok.. so what's the difference between OEM and Retail version.. and which one should I opt for when it get released.. i will certainly go for Home Premium but OEM or Retail.. and do i need to activate again if i decied to reinstall it again?


----------



## clmlbx (Mar 15, 2009)

^^ bro OEM version is what u get with Hardware (Laptop or desktop) and Retail version is what u purchase (just like any software (here OS)).


----------



## desiibond (Mar 15, 2009)

Windows 7 will be the first retail version of windows that I am going to buy, whatever it costs. Till now I had used OEM versions of OS. This, I am sure will be the best windows OS and it will definitely surpass the popularity that XP has got (and is already on track to dethrone XP as the world's best OS). It's a complete OS with everything that I wanted. I will be happy to increase the MS's market share in Operating Systems. I urge every single person to buy the genuine win7 OS.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 15, 2009)

Although I will get Windows 7 through MSDN, but I am also upgrading my hardware for Windows 7 a complete Windows 7 desktop experience.

Just today I ordered Microsoft Wireless Desktop 6000, 2 GB RAM for a total of 3 GB RAM, After selling my 1 GB DDR2 RAM, Pinnacle Media Center Remote & Microsoft Lifechat 6000. Also bought NOD32 Antivirus 4.0 & TMPGenc Xpress 4.0 ( a software worth paying)


----------



## comp@ddict (Mar 15, 2009)

UPDATE:-

Build 7057 a.k.a. Release Candidate 1 out on torrents.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 15, 2009)

I would rather wait for legit release from MS!!


----------



## iMav (Mar 15, 2009)

I doubt that there will be no new build for the next 15 days.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 15, 2009)

when wil full version be out n torrentz?


----------

